# F70 problem/question



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve experienced firsthand fuel issues with this same outboard but a 2013 on an HPX-T. It ended up being the fuel line getting kinked when turning the wheel to port and weakening the hose to the point it would collapse the liner. It would not do it when the motor was straight even at WOT.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

What Smack said, I had the same issues on an F150 and it ended up being the fuel line/bulb. I started pumping the fuel bulb while running and the issue would not occur. I initially replaced it with an aftermarket brand and the symptoms changed, so went and spent the extra $$ for an OEM and poof, problem solved.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would also check the vst tank, seems like 80 percent of issues on 4 stroke Yamaha go back to vst or injector clogging.


----------

